# Hair Loss in Elderly Mouse



## casper604 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am hoping for some advice. My daughter had four pet mice; two from a summer program that she adopted and had been purchased a a chain pet store, and two that she adopted from a fancy mouse breeder. They were all females. The first from a chain pet store died after only 2 months. She seemed to suffer from seizures. The second to pass was one from the breeder. She was 2 years and 1 month. The third, also from the chain pet store passed at the age of 2 years and 10 months.

So we now have one remaining mouse, who is 3 years and 4 months, which I realize is quite old for a mouse. She has been losing a lot of hair; she looks almost like a hairless mouse. It started with a small patch on her upper back and has progressed to her entire body. She seems comfortable and is still eating and drinking and loves to be handled. She has slowed down considerably and does self groom a lot, probably due to the lack of a cage mate. She was almost 3 when her sister died, and I felt that she would not be too accepting of a new friend. I thought of mites, but at her age I feel the trip to the vet or treatment might be harmful or deadly to her. I have not changed the brand of bedding, food, or anything about her environment. She is kept very clean and we change her bedding and disinfect her cage and all toys and wheel often. We are grateful we have had her for this long. Do elderly mice typically lose their hair? Is there anything else we should do for her?

Thank you. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

My elderly mouse was put with a new younger mouse and she took to her really well ... she had some hair loss ... but not total hair loss .... maybe she is overgrooming because she is on her own ...  try her with a friend although 2 would be better as she is elderly they would need to be a trio so your not left with one again ... Im sure you daughter would love some more mice  ... just make sure you quarrantine the new ones for a couple of weeks first


----------

